# Looking for supply shops in British Columbia



## Dpown (Jun 4, 2014)

Looking for arborist supplying stores in B.C, Canada. Stores that sell climbing gear, tools, clothing, carabiner's, that kind of stuff. Does anyone have any preferences/recommendations for a store in this area? Thanks!


----------



## Weesa20 (Jun 7, 2014)

eBay


----------

